# Anybody have Costa 580 Silver Mirror Lenses?



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been looking for a set of Green Mirrors in Triple Tail Frames and I'm having a time finding them.



Today I stopped in the BPS @ Spanish Fort and they had the 580 Silver Mirror in the frames that I wanted. Turns out, the Silver Mirrors are the amber lens just like the Greens, but the Greens only allow 10% light transmission when the Silvers allow 12% to pass. In other words, the Greens have the same appearance and effect when wearing, but they're just a tad darker.



Anyway, before I drop some serious cash on these, I want to make sure that the 580's really are *that* much better than the 400's I've worn and loved for years. I do like the Amber color of the lens better than the gray color of the Blue Mirrors that I've always worn, and I also like the slightly lighter tint of the Silver lenses, so I'm really thinking of getting them.



Oh, and when they say silver, it's not like Ray-Ban silver mirror. It's more of a silver-gray - very subdued and not flashy at all.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

After reading all of this on Costas i went and checked em out at my eye docs. Think I'm goin with the Permit's in gunmetal with green lenses. My eye policy is coming back around and I could use some shades.

Does anyone know if they Px the existing lenses or do I get to keep the old ones and buy new ones? They are Px-able.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes the 580's are worth the extra money for sure


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Now this is probably a stupid question, are the green mirrored 580's actually an amber??? I heard someone say that and was just curious to know.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Copper


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i bought a pair of silver mirror harpoons at the outcase sale...love them...worth the $$$$


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *amberj (3/27/2009)*Now this is probably a stupid question, are the green mirrored 580's actually an amber??? I heard someone say that and was just curious to know.


Yes, amber or copper.

The blues are gray glass.

Go see Anthony at Outcast, he knows this line up and down and was very helpful when I was looking at them picking his brain about them.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had the silver lenses for a while and i love them! 580's are the way to go!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the responses. i sold both pairs of 400's that i had, so i'm probably going to get those silver 580's tomorrow.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

There was another post a little while backwere someone mentioned the silvers were the same as the coppers . Way confusing now.

I have the coppers and the green mirror 580s' and prefer the coppers for cobia because you see true color. With the green mirrors my eyes never adjust to true color. I always see a pink /orange hue thats kind of annoying to me and i think this visual shade has no relavenceto help spot cobia. The greens imo are geared for sight fishing the flats were contrast occurs more over a still bottom not open water.Dont know about yall, butIwould rather seetrue brownagainst emerald green waters than a peach colored hue distorting this image.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the 580 silver mirror lenses on my blackfins, they are great!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

These costa threads are booming here lately!



I've tried a pair of green 580s on a buddy had, right next to my blue 400s, and the 580s were an immediate difference! I was surprised at how much clearer and defined everything was. I'll be going 580s on my next costa purchase for sure.


----------



## Reel Rhythm (Feb 28, 2009)

What kinda $$ for the 580'S ?


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

The 580's in the Triple Tail frames that I want are $249 everywhere I've looked. The only place that I've found w/ the silver lenses in those TT11 black frames has been BPS in Spanish Fort. The good news is that I have a friend-of-a-friend who works there, so he's going to see what kind of an employee discount he can get on them for me. Also, they're on eBay for $180-ish.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i think i would spend the cash on maui's having had about 8 or 10 pairs of costa's....

just sayin


----------



## BSartistX (Oct 8, 2007)

I have 580 Silver Lenses and love em'. I have only used them a few times, but like them better than any other pair of Costa's I have ever had. Unfortunately I have to sell them and 2 other pairs. Follow this link to thread: 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic306068-48-1.aspx


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I recently purchased a pair from eyesave.com - free shipping and an additional 10% discount on their list price. They were back ordered for a few days so theysent them UPS second day for free as well.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can't find them locally they are 189.00 at Zbestglasses.com


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I just checked eyesave and zbestglasses.

eyesave was $206.99 with free shipping

zbestglasses was $189.99 + 9.99 (or $12.99) for shipping depending on which option you pick.

however, zbest has a 48-hour processing time plus the time to pack your order, then shipping time on top of that. we're talking a week-plus from the way they make it sound.

eyesave says that if you don't get an option for expedited shipping, then the glasses are not in stock but "on their way", which tells me that they don't have them in stock and would have to get them from a distributor.

i'm still hoping that the BPS guy can get 40% off on them and just get them locally and for much cheaper to boot.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, I was looking at doing the eyesave and I even entered in all my info into the Shopping Cart (including email addy) to see if I could get any coupon codes to work. 

I decided to hold off and just close the window for now and maybe check back later after I find out the details on the BPS employee discounts.

I just got an email in my inbox:



> Thank you for visiting <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1238430269_0>EyeSave.com. We noticed that you left our site empty handed and wanted to know if there's anything we can do to make your shopping experience a better one. Feel free to reply to this email if you have any questions or comments for us.
> 
> If you would like to complete your order, *please accept a 10% off coupon* as our way of saying thanks for coming back.
> 
> ...


DANG. The price should drop from $206.99 down to $186.30 including free shipping. 



I just got back on and tried to use it - Coupon Code found, but does not apply to this offer. Looks like the 10% off sale price they are currently offering is as good as it gets for them.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bamachem (3/30/2009)*Yeah, I just checked eyesave and zbestglasses.
> 
> eyesave was $206.99 with free shipping
> 
> ...




I ordered the Stringers with 580 on the 18th from Zbestglasses and had them on the 23rd using the 9.99 shipping option. Don't know how quick you need. I thought that wasn't to bad for regular shipping.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

that's not bad at all.



I finally got thru to them on the phone and they said it would be on the order of two weeks from the time I ordered them to the time I received them because they were not in stock and special order due to the 580 lenses.



I went on a limb and decided to see if BPS would price match the eyesave website. I went in and the same guy that helped me the other day was there again. I asked him about the price match, and he said he'd have to check, but the worst would be for the manager to say no. Well, I pulled out my blackberry and surfed to the website, got the Triple Tails on the screen and showed him where they were normally $229 and that they were on sale for 10% off and free shipping - $206.99 total. 



When the sales guy called the manager, he asked if they would price match a website that was an authroized Costa dealer. The only thing the manager asked was "What is the website address?" "What is the price?" and "Is that a current offer?" Next thing I know I'm walking out with the set I wanted for $225 and change including tax. 



:letsdrink


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bamachem (3/30/2009)*that's not bad at all.
> 
> I finally got thru to them on the phone and they said it would be on the order of two weeks from the time I ordered them to the time I received them because they were not in stock and special order due to the 580 lenses.
> 
> ...


Good I'm glad you were able to the pair you wanted.


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

> *Linda&Ernie (3/27/2009)*There was another post a little while backwere someone mentioned the silvers were the same as the coppers . Way confusing now.
> 
> I have the coppers and the green mirror 580s' and prefer the coppers for cobia because you see true color. With the green mirrors my eyes never adjust to true color. I always see a pink /orange hue thats kind of annoying to me and i think this visual shade has no relavenceto help spot cobia. The greens imo are geared for sight fishing the flats were contrast occurs more over a still bottom not open water.Dont know about yall, butIwould rather seetrue brownagainst emerald green waters than a peach colored hue distorting this image.


same here...


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

From what I understand:

Copper = 12% light transmission

Green Mirror = Copper Lens w/ the Green Mirror Layer added = 10% light transmission

Silver Mirror = Copper Lens w/ the Silver Mirror Layer added BUT = 12% light transmission

They should all have the same hue and color tones, but the Green's will seem to be slightly (but noticably) darker than the Coppers and Silver Mirrors.

Also, the name "Silver Mirror" is somewhat of a misnomer. They're more of ametallic gray finish, but you can still see the copper lens below the "mirror" finish, so it's really unique. They don't have the "flash" of the blue and green mirror lenses, but they're not "dark" like the standard Copper lens either.

Pics for comparison:

Blue Mirror 400's in Triple Tail Frames 




























Silver Mirror 580's in Triple Tail Frames (damn, blackberry pics suck)


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

If you spend a great deal of time in the sun like I do, be very careful of the mirrored lenses, the light bounces off and left sun marks under both of my eyes.. my skin doctor and other guides all told me this is a common problem.. use lots of sunscreen around and underneathyour eyes...scared me.. I thought it was cancer....


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Same here with the mirrors. 45 days in a row cobia fishing and your nose is toast. Good point Bob.


----------

